# Lug-All VS Wyeth-Scott Come-A-Long



## alonfn4 (Feb 7, 2012)

I am looking to purchase a ComeAlong - Come-A-Long - Come Along how ever you write it and have narrowed the options to the 3ton Lug-All or the 3ton More power puller by Wyeth-Scott. I have looked at both they seem to be very well built tough pieces of equipment. There are a few differences especially in the price department The Wyeth-Scott retails for $275.00 and the Lug-all is $549.00 so almost double, The other difference is the materials the Lug-All is Aluminum Alloy and the Wyeth-Scott is Steel and Iron. My concern is that the Wyeth-Scott will rust and pit over the years ( I try to take very good care of my things) but theLug-All should not have that problem being aluminum? BUT does that justify almost double the price...... any feedback is appreciated.................:msp_confused:

Thanks,
Alon


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 8, 2012)

I have owned two of the power pullers and love then. I wouldn't want one that is alum, because they take alot of pressure and alum is more mallable and I would think it would be more septable to rounding the teeth over on the spool. Just get the power puller, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm a few weeks late to this thread but here goes anyway. I have used the LugAll a bit and have had two More Power pullers (one stolen). They are both good tools and rust is no concern, I live on the coast. If you are going to use a come-along often then take a look at Tirfor (marketed as Grip Hoist in the USA). You are not limited to a short pull as the wire rope can be any length you want. I bought mine from ebay with no rope or handle. The handle was cheap and after asking a ton of people questions I chose to use domestic 7/16" wire rope with a hook on one end and the other end brazed and ground so it feeds through the tool. Good luck!


----------



## AT sawyer (Feb 24, 2012)

Ratchet/bail comealongs are limited by their spools and the reverse ratchet is a PITA. I second the Tirfor comment. They are very versatile and practically indestructible. I've purchased many TU-17s and 28s off Ebay and even the worst ones were easily fixed with a few new parts. 

TU-17 will straight pull 2000lbs easily, double it with a block. Used on Ebay will run you about 250.00. A new 5/16 steel core wire rope with an eye on one end and a welded bullet on the other is easily had online.

http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/150714.htm


----------



## alonfn4 (Mar 26, 2012)

*LUG-ALL 2-ton*

Well I broke down and I picked up the LUG-ALL 2-ton from Sherrill Tree and I got a great discount it was 256.95 they price matched it to one I found for 211.00 plus there 1.5x difference discount and I paid 188.45 plus shipping total came to 205.70. Great deal can't wait to test it out, I borrowed one from my local shop its an awesome tool but they wanted in $300s for it. I waited a bit and got a deal... 

Thanks for all your responses. Happy climbing


----------

